
The best career decision I made - techterrier
https://medium.com/p/the-best-career-decision-i-made-f5825683004
======
chatwinra
Nice post, thanks.

Just to counsel some additional advice on this - be aware that eating (and
your diet) is much more important than exercise when it comes to maintaining a
healthy lifestyle.

I point this out because I enjoyed exercising for many years before really
getting to grips with this point. You can do lots of exercise but still eat
badly and consequently not really make any progress.

However exercise is still beneficial.

There are lots of articles on this, but this NYT article[1] includes links to
meta-studies for anyone interested in that level of detail.

[1] [https://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/16/upshot/to-lose-weight-
eat...](https://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/16/upshot/to-lose-weight-eating-less-
is-far-more-important-than-exercising-more.html)

------
davidgerard
> It’s one of those weird circular things. If you want to be good at your job,
> you need to be good at not doing your job too. Neglecting your life to focus
> on your job is neglecting your career too.

my goodness yes. Having trouble with this precise thing right now. Thanks for
this.

~~~
EADGBE
I only take new job inquiries seriously if I think they can improve my life
away from work.

------
ForRealsies
Scott Adam's a big believer in maximizing personal Energy as the #1 goal
[http://blog.dilbert.com/post/102892940091/the-right-
priority](http://blog.dilbert.com/post/102892940091/the-right-priority)

------
Phorpher
Thanks! I bought a MTB a couple of days ago and is basically in the same
situation as you. My personal wellness always gets lower priority compared to
work and nowadays I'm always feeling tired. Hoping some cycling will change
that! :)

